# Camera.apk



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anyone have a copy of the stock camera.apk they can post? Thanks


----------



## fabiane79 (Jan 5, 2012)

If the camera is the same from One S I'll upload it some where

Sent from my HTC One S using RootzWiki


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I would like to have it even if it is different, thanks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Wanahave (Jun 20, 2012)

mad96 said:


> I would like to have it even if it is different, thanks
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


You always can download a stock custom ROM and take the apk from the zip. It's in system/app.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------

